# A Leather Strap Fit for a Kingston | Hodinkee Leather



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I love wearing my Kingston on it's vintage-styled rivet bracelet. I love wearing my Kingston on NATO and Real Bond Mil straps. But what about a leather? In my opinion, the perfect leather straps for pairing with the Kingston's sexy vintage styling are the hand-made Tuscan leather straps by Hodinkee. I purchased my smooth brown one by phone order from Jesse at Freemans Sporting Club in New York.

Here are a couple of Freemans' pics of the Hodinkee collection:



















A closeup of the smooth brown I purchased (Hodinkee pic.):










And a few pics of my new Hodinkee Leather Strap on my Kingston. This Hodinkee leather is definitely fit for a Kingston.


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey James,

I couldn't agree more. Those Hodinkee straps are a perfect match to the Kingston's vintage styling. I am currently working on building a 5513/1680 homage using Mk II parts and I ordered a similar leather strap to complete the look. Neither Hodinkee nor Freeman's had the strap I wanted in stock, but I did find another dealer that sells a very similar (if not the exact same) strap. Check out The Time Traveler for similar straps.

Regards,
Matthew


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks awesome , James!!! Wow ! 

What a hefty strap. Love it.

~Ross


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

This is my favourite strap for Kingston.


----------



## Watchamacallit (Nov 27, 2008)

kkwpk said:


> This is my favourite strap for Kingston.


Hey, I'm also wearing mine (identical configuration) on a Time Factors Rally strap.  Nice shot, btw.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, fellas. Can't wait to see the results of that project, Matthew.

I've seen the Time Traveller straps too, but they didnt have the config I wanted. Which one did you go for?


----------



## Izzy (Mar 26, 2008)

I agree, I think the Kingston looks best on leather.


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks, fellas. Can't wait to see the results of that project, Matthew.
> 
> I've seen the Time Traveller straps too, but they didnt have the config I wanted. Which one did you go for?


I went with the red tan color with a similar stitching pattern to yours.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice one. Is it smooth or distressed finish? What kind of buckle will you get?


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

I was drooling over those straps a few weeks ago. My dream would be a tropic-dialed 6538 with one of those straps!
As for my Kingston, I recently got a long-time searched sorted (for the moment). I dark brown gator (real not embossed) strap with drown stitching. 20-16mm for that correct vintage look just like Bond wore in the real early films. I AM LOVING IT!!! Pix to come.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Oh, yes. Pics will definitely be required of that combo.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Those straps look great on the Kingston! Wow!

Some of the nicest pics I have seen of the Kingston, also!

Congrats on some great looking combos.


----------



## Bobomatic (Oct 13, 2011)

I just ordered this strap from Mitchell leathers... will post pics once I get it, but I thought it would look great

Custom Watches


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Would love to see how that comes out. There site is a little lacking in info but if you have more info, that would be great!
69 bones for a custom strap aint a bad deal!

Oh, and I will try and snap a pic or two of my gator strap tonight


----------



## Bobomatic (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, I can't wait to see it. One of the things that got my attention was the type of leather they use. Horween leather is considered THE top of the line leather. This particular band is made out of the Horween Chromexcel leather. I've asked them to shave a bit off the thickness so that it's not bulky like some of the straps I see online. I think I'm going to order the Horween Shell Cordova leather strap in a medium brown next. Shell cordovan leather must be made from the skin of a horse's posterior to be shell cordovan and is very rare, known for it's character. I figure if I'm putting a high end watch on a strap, it's gonna be one worth the time, effort and craftsmanship.


66Cooper said:


> Would love to see how that comes out. There site is a little lacking in info but if you have more info, that would be great!
> 69 bones for a custom strap aint a bad deal!
> 
> Oh, and I will try and snap a pic or two of my gator strap tonight


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

So, they will build you a custom strap for 69 then? I would love a nice deep brown Horween Shell strap in 20-16. Thicker at the lugs and then thinned down when it gets to the buckle.


----------



## Crown and Caliber (Jan 12, 2012)

I agree, great strap.  How'd you choose the color?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Today's wrist shot.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Here is mine on a Jaeger-LeCoultre dark brown genuine alligator with matching stitching. 20/16. I was after a replica to the watch Bond wore in the first 2 films. I got it for a song!
I currently wear it with a vintage Breitling buckle I borrowed from my Top Time. 
Sorry, the pix are so beat. It was late, I was tired and these are the best I could manage


















































And a few pix from the film.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome JLC strap & a classic look, coop!


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Great looking strap. I think you guys should have a look here... news from abp watchstraps And don't forget to click on 'creations'...

Menno


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow! Those are some funny exotic leathers. Ostrich leg doesn't look bad a'tall...


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks! I really like the combo. Might look for another with a little more padding to it up by the lugs. This one has a slight curve at the lug ends which is nice.
Just saw this on the sale site:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/f-s-hand-crafted-vintage-leather-watch-straps-20mm-714475.html
Very nice looking!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

These look like the straps from Time Traveller, above. Same description & same price.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Another shot of my Hodinkee. (Sounds funny when you say it that way.)










Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

And with a friend.










Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Any pix of this custom strap? Would love to see it!



Bobomatic said:


> I just ordered this strap from Mitchell leathers... will post pics once I get it, but I thought it would look great
> 
> Custom Watches


----------

